

Report Describes How Armstrong and His Team Eluded Doping Tests - dsr12
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/12/sports/cycling/how-lance-armstrong-beat-cyclings-drug-tests.html

======
andrewljohnson
It seems like the fundamental strategy of preserving blood samples will clean
up cycling to a great extent, though it will take a few more years. It just
gets to be too likely that science catches up with you, disgraces your name,
and revokes your titles.

Maybe not so bad for Lance, who can take comfort in his fortune, but for most
pro cyclists, all they will ever win is honor, which is easily stripped and
besmirched.

------
power
the report "showed blood values whose likelihood 'of occurring naturally was
less than one in a million'". Regardless of his doping, surely we'd expect
there to be something extraordinary about such an athlete's physioology ?

